# [OFF-TOPIC] Pastebin para nerds.

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Me acabo de encontrar con esto:

```
 ~ $ cat /etc/make.conf | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us

 http://sprunge.us/TJZH
```

Se que le va a venir bien a alguien mas.

 *http://sprunge.us/ wrote:*   

> sprunge(1)                          SPRUNGE                          sprunge(1)
> 
> NAME
> 
>     sprunge: command line pastebin:
> ...

 

Salud!

----------

## i92guboj

Buenos días, o lo que sea  :Smile: 

Muy buena, Inodory_Pereyra. Un buen truco. Me ha gustado tanto que hasta he hecho un sencillo script con la idea. Aquí dejo un link por si a alguien le interesa.

http://jesgue.homelinux.org/scripts/pastebin

El script recibe un argumento, que será un nombre de fichero, y usa curl para subirlo y xsel para poner la url de salida en los búfferes de X. Esto significa que puedes hacer algo como:

```
pastebin myfile.sh
```

Y luego simplemente ir a tu navegador y usar click central, control+v o shift+insert para pegar la url directamente. Éstos que usen konqueror o nautilus supongo que podrían crear una opción de menú para "Subir a sprunge", y tras seleccionarla con el botón derecho del ratón sobre un archivo cualquiera deberían poder pegar la url en la barra de títulos de la misma forma.

Todo esto para ahorrarse seleccionar la url con el ratón, pero es que i92 es así de vago  :Twisted Evil: 

Saludos y gracias por el truco, ahí queda el script por si alguien lo quiere  :Smile: 

Editado: actualizado para soportar entrada por stdin usando -i. En otras palabras, ahora puedes subir no solo ficheros, sino también la salida de cualquier comando de forma directa. Por ejemplo: "emerge --info | pastebin -i". -h/--help añadido también.

Editado de nuevo: -i eliminado, el código ha sido simplificado y ahora debería funcionar sin problemas tanto con ficheros como con pipes sin necesidad de parámetros extra.

----------

## Stolz

Creo que app-text/wgetpaste también se puede usar para lo mismo

----------

## Coghan

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Creo que app-text/wgetpaste también se puede usar para lo mismo

 

Es cierto que este script es para servicios pastebin pero no integra el de http://sprunge.us, por ahora.

Los servicios que admite son los siguientes:

```
wgetpaste -S

Services supported: (case sensitive):

    ca   - http://pastebin.ca/

    osl  - http://pastebin.osuosl.org/

   *rafb - http://rafb.net/paste/

```

También incluye la opción que a i92 tanto le gusta de dejarlo en el clipboard. Estaría bien integrar el código de i92 en el de wgetpaste.

Aún así la idea es buena y no conocía este script, gracias por el aporte.

----------

## i92guboj

No conocía ese programa, se me ha ocurrido la misma idea al ver el anuncio que puso Inodoro_Pereyra. Todos los días se aprende algo nuevo  :Smile: 

Gracias a todos por las aportaciones. Ya tengo otra cosa que mirar. 

Saludetes.  :Wink: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Voy por pastebin.sh de i92 que me parece espectacular. Gracias!

Salud!

----------

## Cereza

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Voy por pastebin.sh de i92 que me parece espectacular. Gracias!
> 
> Salud!

 

Búuuuuuuuuu, pelotaaaaaaaa ;PPP

(Es broma, es cojonudo)

----------

## achaw

Jejeje, "pelota" seguro es algo que los argentinos no conocemos, imagino que significa lo que aca le decimos "chupamedias"...

Saludos   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cereza

 *achaw wrote:*   

> Jejeje, "pelota" seguro es algo que los argentinos no conocemos, imagino que significa lo que aca le decimos "chupamedias"...
> 
> Saludos  :D

 

Jajajaja "chupamedias" esa palabra sí que mola x)))

 *Quote:*   

>    pelota
> 
>    1. f. Bola, generalmente de material flexible, hueca o maciza, que se utiliza en distintos juegos: pelota de tenis, de waterpolo.
> 
>    2. Juego que se realiza con ella: en el garaje no permiten jugar a la pelota.
> ...

 

Cuantas frases con pelotas x) aunque eso es mentira, que no os engañe el diccionario, es España rara vez se oye "tocarse las pelotas", si no "tocarse los cojones" y lo mismo para "estar hasta los..." x)

La verdadera complejidad de los mismísimos explicada y extendida aquí (la sección Ejemplos de cómo y cuándo se debe usar "Cojones" es totalmente real y como se usa en España)

Saludos :P

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Sonó chupamedias? Pero es que es espectacular y ya lo estaba probando cuando escribí el mensaje... Me dió vagancia ponerme a investigar wgetpaste, confieso.  :Very Happy: 

Lo segundo que se me ocurrió después de encontrar sprunge fué: "Que bueno sería un script que lo automatice" para inmediatamente cavilar a "Pero como no tengo la menor intención de aprender a programar..." e inmediatamente después encontrarme con que ya me ganaron de mano, recibe desde pipes y copia la URL!!

Yo cuando sea grande quiero ser como i92guboj, pero con un nick facil de escribir.

Ya que estamos:

 *http://inciclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Cojones wrote:*   

> Yo que estaba estudiando para Toro y me cortaron los estudios
> 
> — Un buey sobre sus cojones

 

No pregunten como llegué hasta ahí por favor...

Salud!

----------

## i92guboj

Jajaja, el humor que no falte  :Very Happy: 

Le di un vistazo a wgetpaste y tiene un par de problemillas. Eso si, mucho más funcional que mi script, pero la verdad es que no necesito soporte para pegar en 20 sitios, uno solo me vale. Un problema es que mi script manda la salida sin el retorno de carro (para algunos será malo, para mi es bueno, porque si pego la salida en un programa cualquiera no quiero que me introduzca un retorno de carro automáticamente, sobre todo en línea de comando).

Otro problema es que wgetpaste pega al buffer de shift+ins/click medio, pero no al de control+v, que es el único que aceptan algunas aplicaciones. Estoy seguro de que ambos problemas se podrían corregir de forma sencilla y quizás me ponga a revisar y mande un parche (lo del buffer es fácil de corregir, lo demás no lo se).

----------

## i92guboj

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Le di un vistazo a wgetpaste y tiene un par de problemillas. Eso si, mucho más funcional que mi script, pero la verdad es que no necesito soporte para pegar en 20 sitios, uno solo me vale. Un problema es que mi script manda la salida sin el retorno de carro (para algunos será malo, para mi es bueno, porque si pego la salida en un programa cualquiera no quiero que me introduzca un retorno de carro automáticamente, sobre todo en línea de comando).
> 
> Otro problema es que wgetpaste pega al buffer de shift+ins/click medio, pero no al de control+v, que es el único que aceptan algunas aplicaciones. Estoy seguro de que ambos problemas se podrían corregir de forma sencilla y quizás me ponga a revisar y mande un parche (lo del buffer es fácil de corregir, lo demás no lo se).

 

Me auto-cito, he "corregido" esos dos "problemas". Parche, por si alguien lo quiere:

http://jesgue.homelinux.org/patches/wgetpaste_nocr+ctrlv-2.10.patch

Para aplicarlo, se puede hacer esto como root:

```

cd /usr/bin

wget -q -O - http://jesgue.homelinux.org/patches/wgetpaste_nocr+ctrlv-2.10.patch | patch -p0

```

Pego el link para que reviseis el parche antes. Es una buena costumbre.  :Wink: 

También he mandado un mail al creador/mantenedor de wgetpaste, por si le interesa incluir alguno de estos arreglos en sus próximas versiones. El parche hace lo siguiente:

1.- elimina el retorno de carro de la salida, muy molesto sobre todo en línea de comandos

2.- replica el contenido en el clipboard (control+v), antes solo estaba en el buffer the shift+ins/midclick.

Saludetes.

PS: Por si alguien quiere eliminar el parche:

```

cd /usr/bin

wget -q -O - http://jesgue.homelinux.org/patches/wgetpaste_nocr+ctrlv-2.10.patch | patch -p0 -R

```

O simplemente:

```

emerge -1 --nodeps wgetpaste

```

----------

